# I'm kind of worried my kitten will hurt herself. Any advice?



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

One of my kittens, the younger of the 2, Lucy who will be 1 in May, is the naughtiest little thing. She's always looking up, meowing, I assume wondering where she can get herself to. Today she took it in her head to jump from the dining room table to the top of the china cabinet. First try I stopped her. Second she missed and I found her as she was sliding her way down it to the floor from above, third she was on top of it. I'm afraid she's going to jump down from up there and break a leg or something. It's about 5 feet from the table, 6.5 feet from the top to the floor, which is wood.

They have a tall cat tree and use it to jump up into the transom window above it. But apparently that isn't adequate. She also jumped to the floor from up there today, but it's in the bedroom and that floor is carpeted. 

Suggestions? Reassurances?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

G-PEG, 
If she's bound and determined to jump like that, my recommendation would be to get those cushioned bath or kitchen mats, non-slip, and put those by the places they're jumping down from, to cushion their landing!

I have a similar set up to yours, with the kitchen table next to a high armoire, that the cats like to jump up to, and since they were jumping back down to the table...I put those soft foam non skid bath mats on my table! Also keeps the table from getting scratched, easy to remove when you want to use the table!

Cats can jump easily, three to four times their length! 
Sharon


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

One of mine is also quite naughty. I wish he was just a jumper and a not a chomper, too, lol. Seems young cats at this age just do what is deemed "naughty" to us, but I guess to them shows their inquisitive and adventuresome side in their personalities. I'm just hoping this kind of thing fades as my kitties grow...hopefully after about age 2 or 3? 

G-PEG, I think if your kitty simply jumps to be up high and nothing else (doesn't knock things over or get into your china cabinet), then I'd probably make it easier for her to access it by placing another furniture closeby so she can get up high and come down as she likes instead of jumping in one gigantic leap. Hope that'll make it safer for her!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Unfortunately this is how they learn their physical limits. She does sound overly optimistic about her abilities. I like 10c2d's idea of padded landing zones, but then you'd be a slave to these on your table for years. I have a kitten in the foster room that I think must have twisted his leg in a hard landing. I wasn't in there at the time, but I do have 7' cat trees, lots of high surfaces and a hard wood floor. He may have fallen or jumped cuz he was definitely somewhat subdued and favoring that leg for a day or so. (He was playing last night so it's ok). I think accidents are part of learning - not saying I want to see Lucy get hurt, but that is how kids and kittens learn not to do stupid stuff.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Marcia is right. I always say if I can just get them to age 4 without serious incident, I'm in the clear. You get cats that are just crazy in that they think they are invisible. You can go ahead and put padded landing zones everywhere, but then they'll never learn their true limitation. One day she may very well try to jump where there isn't a landing zone available. The sooner they learn to keep their footing on different surfaces, the safer they'll be. 
When they are this young, they very rarely injure themselves badly so I tent to just let them be if they won't heed my first warning or try to block their access if its really high up and dangerous.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Cats can jump easily, three to four times their length!
> Sharon


That might help make me feel more comfortable. I have one of those around here somewhere. Thanks.



Marcia said:


> Unfortunately this is how they learn their physical limits.


Maybe she decided it wasn't a great idea because I haven't seen her try to get up there today.


----------



## Floridagal (Nov 2, 2014)

My computer desk has one of those hutch setups and my Chelsea loves to jump up on top there. It's all clear up there - now lol - so she can sprawl out. My old phonograph cabinet (hard plastic cover over turntable) is next to it and that's her usual route up to the top. Now and then she'll come down onto the desk itself and jump off from there, but I think she finds the other way easier.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lucy sounds just like my Stephano, who used to get into so much trouble, and he climbed the curtains until he was 1 and could no longer drag his big behind up the curtains. He'd still do it if he could and he's 2 1/2. 

You need to baby proof, or cat proof. If she gets into cabinets, get cabinet locks. Stephano knew were the cat treats were located, and one day, he got into a bag of dishwasher cleaner...the little round things you just throw into the dishwasher. He bit into one, and frothed at the mouth, eyes watered, and he was panting. I rinsed out his mouth with a syringe and lots of water, and he was OK, but he has done some crazy things. 

One thing I did when my cats were young and into everything, is I put them up into their bedroom, or if you have a room that closes, with a window and a cat tree, and I kept them up when I was not home to watch them. Even crazy little kittens are going to sleep most of the daytime, so it's not so bad for them. It's easier to cat proof one room and keep her in there while you are not home. There is just so much for them to get into when they have the run of the house. They get bored, they get into stuff. 

That's how I handle crazy young cats anyway


----------

